# Wacholder Formgehölz Juniperus virginiana "Hetz" am Teich?



## CityCobra (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da unsere beiden Hanfpalmen den letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt haben, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Ersatz und frostsicheren Alternative.
Als ich heute in der Baumschule war, fiel mir das oben genannte Wacholder Formgehölz auf.
 
 
Würde sich diese Pflanze für den Standort am Teich eignen, oder wäre das eher etwas für den Vorgarten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (20. Juni 2012)

Hat Niemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage?
Ich habe inzwischen eine Baumschule in meiner Nähe gefunden die auch online anbieten.
Hatte bereits mit dem Geschäftsführer Kontakt per Mail, es sollen in ein paar Wochen ca. 500 - 600 Neuzugänge an Garten-Bonsais dort eintreffen.
Ich werde dann der Baumschule einen Besuch abstatten um mir die Ware in natura anzusehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wacholder Formgehölz Juniperus virginiana "Hetz" am Teich?*

Hallo Marc,
viele der in den Gartenzentren angebotenen Juniperis-Arten sind recht winterhart. Die Gattung ist halt an Arten (und recht erst Sorten) recht umfangreich, dass Dir eigentlich niemand eine konkrete Antwort geben kann .
Auf Deinen Bildern ist klar zu sehen, dass es sich nicht um den einheimischen Wacholder Juniperis communis handelt. Der friert auch mal in der Wintersonne hier und da kaputt, und halt halt keinen so schönen seidigen Glanz wie die "Lebensbäume". Auch die Rinde am Stamm sieht weniger schön aus.
Ich habe bei mir auch einen "Lebensbaum" im Garten, dem weder die letzten Winter noch irgendwelche Schädlinge etwas "angetan" haben. Mir sieht er ein wenig zu "künstlich" aus, aber er wächst auf der Nordseite vor einer Hainbuchenhecke als solitäre Pflanze, da stört mich das weniger. 
Wenn, wie sehr stark zu vermuten ist, diese "Bonsais" eine ähnliche Sorte sind, dann wirst Du damit viel Freude haben, selbst mit der Pflanze im Topf draußen im Freien.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Juni 2012)

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Wacholder sein, sowas würde mir unter Umständen auch gefallen:


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wacholder Formgehölz Juniperus virginiana "Hetz" am Teich?*

Hallo,

alle Juniperus-Arten (außer dem heimischen Juniperus communis) sind Träger des Birngitterrosts. Von ihnen aus werden die Birnbäume in der Umgebung befallen, was sie massiv schädigt. Aus diesem Grund sollte man auf die Pflanzung dieser Wachholder verzichten.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wacholder Formgehölz Juniperus virginiana "Hetz" am Teich?*

Hallo Werner,
danke für den "Ruf aus der Wüste" ! Ich vermute mal, dass es Thuja-Bonsais in der vorgestellten Form nicht mehr so preiswert gibt . Das wären auch keine einheimischen Pflanzen, aber halt keine "Juniperis-Neophyten" .
Hallo Marc,
die von Dir vorgestellten Juniperus-Bonsais sind recht pflegeintensiv (habe ich aus guter Quelle erfahren - ich wäre kein guter Bonsai-Pfleger ). Wilst Du Bonsais, oder winterharte, pflegeleichte Sträucher?
Für letzteren Fall empfehle ich Dir Cornus-Arten (wie den __ Blumenhartriegel, oder den chinesischen __ Hartriegel - beide äußerst frosthart, langsam wachsend und leider auch Neophyten). das nur als eine mögliche Alternative .


----------



## CityCobra (24. Juni 2012)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> die von Dir vorgestellten Juniperus-Bonsais sind recht pflegeintensiv (habe ich aus guter Quelle erfahren - Willst Du Bonsais, oder winterharte, pflegeleichte Sträucher?


Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Bonsai sein, ich bin halt nur auf der Suche nach einer repräsentativen Pflanze als Ersatz für meine Hanfpalmen die am Teich standen und den letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt hatten.
Ich stelle es mir z.B. mit einem Bonsai am Teich optisch harmonisch und idyllisch vor, aber es darf auch gerne etwas Anderes sein falls hie noch Jemand andere Vorschläge haben sollte.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war heute Morgen (an meinem Geburtstag) in der Baumschule, und habe mir selbst unter anderem folgendes Geschenk gemacht:

Juniperus media "Hetzii" Grauer Wacholder Formgehölz
































Ich war bei der großen Auswahl an Garten-Bonsais völlig überfordert was die Sorte, Größe und Form betrifft, bin dann aber am Ende doch noch fündig geworden.
Der Service war auch super, rund 2 Stunden später wurde bereits geliefert und eingepflanzt.
Ich bin kurz darauf zum Raiffeisenmarkt um einen Sack Pinien-Rinde "fein" zu besorgen.
Mir gefällt der Wacholder als Ersatz für meine leider eingegangenen Hanfpalmen.
Diese haben die letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt trotz Schutzmaßnahmen.
Ich guter Dinge das der Juniperus die Winter bei uns gut vertragen wird.


----------

